# Deputy Sheriff Martin Sturgill



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*
*Martin Tase Sturgill, II*
Humphreys County Sheriff's Office, Tennessee

End of Watch: Thursday, June 30, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 49

*Tour:* 12 years

*Badge #* 151

*Cause:* Heart attack

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Deputy Sheriff Tase Sturgill suffered a fatal heart attack while he and other members of the Humphreys County Sheriff's Office were developing a new physical assessment test for the department's Emergency Response Team.

He and other deputies had just completed a run at Waverly Central High School when he suddenly collapsed. Deputies and EMTs were unable to revive him.

Deputy Sturgill had served with the Humphreys County Sheriff's Office for 12 years. He is survived by his wife and four children.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Sheriff Chris Davis
Humphreys County Sheriff's Office
112 Thompson Street
Waverly, TN 37185

Phone: (931) 296-2301

Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial


----------

